# smallest quality powerhead?



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

Sun-sun JVP-110 or JVP-220 on Amazon. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Koralia nano 240


----------



## mibsonG (Feb 26, 2014)

I like those options, it looks like the ones with the cord on the outside of the tank are rather expensive, overboard really.

I think I want the smallest and lowest GPH sold, I just need a bit more circulation down low.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll second the Koralia (I have 2) but haven't tried anything else. Be careful when placing the magnets. They're powerful enough that I think you could crack or chip glass if you handle them wrong.


----------



## Technik (Feb 14, 2015)

Im surprised no one has mentioned the vortech MP10. Super small and IMO the highest quality powerhead around.


----------



## mibsonG (Feb 26, 2014)

Technik said:


> Im surprised no one has mentioned the vortech MP10. Super small and IMO the highest quality powerhead around.



Very nice, the cost is more than I expected but it does have nice features for sure!


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hydor Pico Evolution. The smallest is 70gph and has adjustable flow rate. It's more of a circulation pump than traditional powerhead. I really like the one I'm using now.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Aqua99 said:


> Hydor Pico Evolution. The smallest is 70gph and has adjustable flow rate. It's more of a circulation pump than traditional powerhead. I really like the one I'm using now.




Which size did you get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> Which size did you get?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the 100 in my 20g aimed up a little to add some extra shimmer to my lights (as well as add some extra flow). I run it on its lowest setting.


----------



## mibsonG (Feb 26, 2014)

Aqua99 said:


> Hydor Pico Evolution. The smallest is 70gph and has adjustable flow rate. It's more of a circulation pump than traditional powerhead. I really like the one I'm using now.



I like this, I just want it to move a bit of water in a few low flow "dead spots", I think one or two of these will work perfect!


----------



## Olskule (Jan 28, 2010)

Have you considered one of the very small submersible pumps that are used for small, indoor fountains and recirculating pet water bowls? Although they aren't externally mounted, they are super-small and can be easily hidden, plus, if finances are a concern, they are extremely inexpensive. If you don't mind waiting, you can order them via the slow boat from China for just a few bucks. If you're just trying to eliminate "dead spots", you really don't need a lot of flow or power, just enough to move the water into more active zones so that it gets recirculated properly.

Olskule


----------

